# Dont listen to these drug addicts for medical advice.



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

The unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
[h=3]What is the practice of medicine?[/h]Since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
Sometimes, activities that might be considered the unauthorized practice of medicine are legal even when performed by people without a medical license. For example,schools may administer prescription drugs to students who need them because a doctor has already prescribed the drugs, and it is generally considered safer than leaving the drugs in the students' hands.
[h=3]On Medical Advice[/h]The practice of medicine becomes trickier to define when you look at medical advice. There are a few guidelines, however, that can help define when "medical advice" is "the practice of medicine." In general, advice as the practice of medicine has several of the following qualities:


First, advice might be considered "the practice of medicine" when the persongiving it claims he or she is a doctor. This is because the title of "doctor" indicates that the person giving advice has gone through the rigorous process of medical school and succeeded in obtaining a medical license. So your friends cannot be considered to be practicing medicine when they tell you to take more vitamin C, since they never claim to be doctors.
*Second, advice may be the practice of medicine when the advice is specific to a particular person's illness or injury. <----------*

*

ONE GUY IS RECCOMENDING CERTAIN STRINS FOR SEIZURES. MY MOM DIED FROM SOME ASSHOLE GIVING BAD ADVICE AND HE WAS A DOCTOR. I REPORTED THIS SITE AND WILL SUE IT WHEN I FOLLOW THE ASSHOLES ADVICE AND HAVE MY SEIZURE BECAUSE OF HIS PRESCRIPTION.

THIS IS A GROW POT BOARD, NOT A DOCTORS OFFICE.

*


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 28, 2013)

We have a Dr here giving advice even though most wont care , so I do not consider this to be just a grow board in general.. You wrote a lot but yet nothing was done and it was a waste of your time sad to say .. Reporting RIU LMFAO


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 28, 2013)

lol. It's a free post forum. Have fun wasting your money... I guess we all need a hobby


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 28, 2013)

Let me guess you gave the old lady Jack the Ripper ? And she had seizures due to this .


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> *
> ONE GUY IS RECCOMENDING CERTAIN STRINS FOR SEIZURES. MY MOM DIED FROM SOME ASSHOLE GIVING BAD ADVICE AND HE WAS A DOCTOR. I REPORTED THIS SITE AND WILL SUE IT WHEN I FOLLOW THE ASSHOLES ADVICE AND HAVE MY SEIZURE BECAUSE OF HIS PRESCRIPTION.
> 
> THIS IS A GROW POT BOARD, NOT A DOCTORS OFFICE.
> ...


Just judging from your grammar, I doubt you are in any position financially to "sue" anyone  I'm sorry that your mother died, but she is probably better off not knowing that her son turned out to be such a "schmuck"..

If you need a shoulder to cry on, just holler


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Not this retard again, need I run your ass into the ground a fourth time with common sense and logic?

Edit: what he posted isn't even his own thoughts, not a shocker to me.. but perhaps I should copy/paste from a law book to get halfpint to shut the fuck up.


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 29, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> The unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
> *What is the practice of medicine?*
> 
> Since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
> ...


So, you got advise that *YOU KNOW TO BE BAD, **so your going to follow it, then try and sue some anonyomous poster. Good luck with that.lol*


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

One of the most ignorant post yet! If someone is thinking they can get doctors advice on a pot forum there stupid! The people here are going on there own medical research, some better than others. Maybe you should sue the education system for failing!



patriot1776 said:


> The unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
> *What is the practice of medicine?*
> 
> Since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
> ...


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> One of the most ignorant post yet! If someone is thinking they can get doctors advice on a pot forum there stupid! The people here are going on there own medical research, some better than others. Maybe you should sue the education system for failing!


roflmao - awesome, completely awesome.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 5, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> The unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
> *What is the practice of medicine?*
> 
> Since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
> ...





I do feel sorry for you. Hope you get your life straightened out , but not at another persons dispair


----------



## GanjaGreenGables (Apr 5, 2013)

I understand anger and sadness. But to attack RIU an open forum for many things is unfounded we all have the gift of common sense. Some use it wisely and others ignore and make ignorant choices. God bless the dead.


----------



## nameno (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry about your mom if it's true. We go through a period of anger dealing with grief,so this to will pass. It passes faster quietly.


----------



## vilify (Apr 8, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> *I REPORTED THIS SITE AND WILL SUE IT WHEN I FOLLOW THE ASSHOLES ADVICE AND HAVE MY SEIZURE BECAUSE OF HIS PRESCRIPTION.
> 
> THIS IS A GROW POT BOARD, NOT A DOCTORS OFFICE.
> 
> *


good luck when the defense asks you your username on this site, and references this post.

CASE DISMISSED.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

vilify said:


> good luck when the defense asks you your username on this site, and references this post.
> 
> CASE DISMISSED.


No worries there, I took screenshots of his idle threat when it was first made, and there's 3 archival copies stored elsewhere should my home, and 1 datacenter blow up or spontaneously ignite.


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 8, 2013)

Im wondering if it was the seizure that caused her death and if the weed caused said seizure in the first place. The OP
reads as though his mom was predisposed to having seizures and clearly had an underlying condition to begin with.
I would also like to know how their could possibly be a "prescription" given from anyone here. 

Im sorry you lost your mom, but really it is not RIU's or any members fault she is gone.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> Im wondering if it was the seizure that caused her death and if the weed caused said seizure in the first place. The OP
> reads as though his mom was predisposed to having seizures and clearly had an underlying condition to begin with.
> I would also like to know how their could possibly be a "prescription" given from anyone here.
> 
> Im sorry you lost your mom, but really it is not RIU's or any members fault she is gone.


Agreed on all points.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 8, 2013)

Medically speaking, I advise you to rub cat shit in your eyes 3 times a day after meals.


----------



## chuewy (Apr 10, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> So, you got advise that *YOU KNOW TO BE BAD, **so your going to follow it, then try and sue some anonyomous poster. Good luck with that.lol*


Exactly, who in their rights minds believes free advice, especially if it comes from the internet. For future references, pay for a second opinion or a third from a licensed medical practitioner.


----------



## bradley104 (Apr 10, 2013)

'merica! gotta love the good ole usa where you can sue over anything


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 15, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> *
> ONE GUY IS RECCOMENDING CERTAIN STRINS FOR SEIZURES. MY MOM DIED FROM SOME ASSHOLE GIVING BAD ADVICE AND HE WAS A DOCTOR. I REPORTED THIS SITE AND WILL SUE IT WHEN I FOLLOW THE ASSHOLES ADVICE AND HAVE MY SEIZURE BECAUSE OF HIS PRESCRIPTION.
> 
> THIS IS A GROW POT BOARD, NOT A DOCTORS OFFICE.
> ...


LMAO, good luck with that one.


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

Wasn't a specific strain to be fair - it was the anti-seizure/anti-spasm properties as detailed regarding CBD, and obviously a higher CBD strain would show more benefit in the big picture.


----------



## Jar Man (Apr 28, 2013)

The responsibility for getting accurate advice resides with the patient/consumer _and no one else_. Sue the patient for being too stupid to realize they're not looking in any credible medical forum for advice. Sue the ignorant expectations of consumers to be able to trust what they hear. The business owner/shareholder is out to #uc& you over, the common faceless consumer/volume reactionary they never have to address personally. Capitalism, all wealth, power and influence maintained in the hands of a few is about spent of leveraging capacity. "Say goodnight, Dick!"


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 30, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> the unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
> [h=3]what is the practice of medicine?[/h]since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
> Sometimes, activities that might be considered the unauthorized practice of medicine are legal even when performed by people without a medical license. For example,schools may administer prescription drugs to students who need them because a doctor has already prescribed the drugs, and it is generally considered safer than leaving the drugs in the students' hands.
> [h=3]on medical advice[/h]the practice of medicine becomes trickier to define when you look at medical advice. There are a few guidelines, however, that can help define when "medical advice" is "the practice of medicine." in general, advice as the practice of medicine has several of the following qualities:
> ...




dude seriously ... Go eat a big bowl of dick


----------



## testone (Jun 27, 2013)

what a BONER


----------



## NightRiderCO (Jul 25, 2013)

I think everybody here is sorry to hear about your mom. But in other news:


----------

